# How long will it take to die?



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

I have just recently split up my amazon sword into 3 bushes of about 20 blades each. Two of these bushes are in my 70 gallon tank with my rbp and the other one was split into about 5 other groups and put into my feeder tank. Some of the splitting didn't go so well but I have planted even the single blades that were left in the feeder tank. I have not had much sucess with the plant in my big tank so this is why I had the idea to add some more bunches to spread around and make some more cover for my fish. It has now been three days since I have done this and I was wondering if and when the parts of the plant will either die or continue to grow? I have two 48" 40watt auqa-glo lights on the 70 gallon tank and two 25watt Incandescent aqua-glo bulbs in my feeder/plant tank that I keep on for about ten hours a day. I was also wondering if a co2 system should go into the tanks? Any help would be great.


----------

